# New Wether Sire



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

My new buck. He's a 2 year old direct son of Goofy on a Raff doe sired by Sammy. Can't wait to see kids out of this guy! His 1st kid crop produced a very nice consistent set.

Trying to come up with a good name. I want to stay with the Goofy theme. 
Ideas.....
Goof Man
Ding Bat
Just Goofin
Goofy Gorge

Any ideas or votes for any of these names?


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Nice! He should produce well for you!

I like ding bat but that's what I call my cat... his name is actually Cain but he's weird and silly.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice


----------



## cowgirlboergoats (Apr 29, 2012)

Silly milly 
Goofy Tie
Goofy Twist 
Goofy Storm
Goofy Weather
Goofy Red River
Goofy Fly
Goofy Guy 
Goofy king
Goofy Prince


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Very nice  I'd call him Pluto, haha... You want him to not be too embarrassed of his name LOL


----------



## Goatgirl21 (Jan 25, 2013)

BCG said:


> My new buck. He's a 2 year old direct son of Goofy on a Raff doe sired by Sammy. Can't wait to see kids out of this guy! His 1st kid crop produced a very nice consistent set.
> 
> Trying to come up with a good name. I want to stay with the Goofy theme.
> Ideas.....
> ...


Gorgeous buck! I got a new buck today too! My 1st registered buck. Hes very stocky and cant wait to breed him!


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Is the second picture his son? Gorgeous! Congrats to you guys  On a second note, I thought he resembled my current project wether, with the little spot behind his neck--


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Sure is a nice looking guy!


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

TrinityRanch said:


> Is the second picture his son? Gorgeous! Congrats to you guys  On a second note, I thought he resembled my current project wether, with the little spot behind his neck--


LOL...definitely similar markings. Nice wether.  And yes...second pic is his son out of a commercial doe!


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Thank you all for the nice comments.  I'm very excited about him. I think the name George is going to stick. Just seems to fit his personality.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

HoosierShadow said:


> Very nice  I'd call him Pluto, haha... You want him to not be too embarrassed of his name LOL


Actually tried calling him Pluto for a few days. Just didn't seem to fit him. Ever had that problem... or am I weird that way? LOL!


----------

